# le cd coincé



## savon (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour ts le monde! J'ai un pme, un cd gravé est resté bloqué ds mac(os x) et malgrè les foncions "eject activées" il ne sort pas; Please HELP


----------



## jean-lou (15 Juillet 2005)

savon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ts le monde! J'ai un pme, un cd gravé est resté bloqué ds mac(os x) et malgrè les foncions "eject activées" il ne sort pas; Please HELP


 
redémarre, quand ca redémarre tu appuies simultanément sur option + pomme + O + F

y 'a l'open Firm Ware qui s'ouvre

tu tapes eject cd
ou cd eject

et le tour est joué

JEanlOu


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

tu as un iMacG5 donc (puisqu'il faut aller pecher ça dans ton profil alors que c'eut été sympa que tu le dises ici) donc c'est un slot-in... tu dois avoir un petit trou dans l'insert CD pour éjecter volontairement le CD sinon autre solution mais plus rock'n roll redémarrage avec appui sur la touche eject au son de boot.


----------



## jean-lou (15 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> donc c'est un slot-in... tu dois avoir un petit trou dans l'insert CD pour éjecter volontairement le CD sinon autre solution mais plus rock'n roll redémarrage avec appui sur la touche eject au son de boot.



Ma solution c'est le marilyn Manson du rock 'n roll 

JEanlOu


----------



## Macbeth (15 Juillet 2005)

A faire des concours de solution rock n' roll, il peut aussi jeter son mac par la fenêtre et réccupèrer son cd dans les débris...


----------



## pmeignie (15 Juillet 2005)

Salut , 

J'ai un imac G5 et il n'y a pas de "petit trou" ..........ou alors il est bien caché 

Je te propose de démarrer en appuyant sur le click de ta souris (gauche si 2 boutons) .En général , ça force l'ejection.

Philippe


----------



## loudjena (16 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... donc c'est un slot-in... tu dois avoir un petit trou dans l'insert CD pour éjecter volontairement le CD ...



Tu es vraiment un poète toi 

_J'fais des trous, des p'tits trous, encor des p'tits trous
Des p'tits trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous
Des trous d'seconde classe
Des trous d'première classe
J'fais des trous, des p'tits trous, encor des p'tits trous
Des p'tits trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous
Des petits trous, des petits trous,
Des petits trous, des petits trous_

Je confirme, pas de petit trou, même tout petit sur l'iMac


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2005)

ah dommage, ça m'est utile personnellement sur mon Ti... pourquoi se passer d'un truc que même les lecteurs à tiroir possèdent ?   

_pour Invalides changer à  Opéra_


----------



## pmeignie (16 Juillet 2005)

Justement , peut être , parcequ'il n'y a pas de tiroir à deverouiller et que provoquer l'ejection directement du disque ça doit être coton  


Philippe


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2005)

pourquoi cela existe-t'il alors sur les iMac G3 et les Powerbook Titanium ?


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2005)

il n'y en a plus de bouton sur les lecteurs maintenant


----------



## Macbeth (16 Juillet 2005)

bah c'est Balo...ça éviterai ce genre de soucis qui semblent tout de même assez réccurent à en croire les quelques sujets sur le même thème qui fleurissent en ce moment. La méthode roots n'est pas toujours la moins bonne des solutions....mais ca fait moins "Hitech".


----------



## 123sylvainv (18 Juillet 2005)

savon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ts le monde! J'ai un pme, un cd gravé est resté bloqué ds mac(os x) et malgrè les foncions "eject activées" il ne sort pas; Please HELP



Tu as plusieurs solutions [thread=82648]ici[/thread].

J'ai testé avec le firmware et en restant appuyé sur la souris au démarrage.


----------



## jean-lou (19 Juillet 2005)

Savon n'est pas revenu donc je sais pas si son CD est toujours bloqué,

Mais ce lien peut etre util pour tous ceux qui ont un CD bloqué dans le lecteure
http://blog.empyree.org/?2005/06/06/1439-ejecter-un-cd-recalcitrant

  

JEanlOu


----------



## Kristelle (15 Août 2005)

commence a en avoir plein le c...
de son mac et va aller s'acheter un pc


----------

